
Why Microsoft Desperately Needs To Become More Acquisitive - mjfern
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/27/why-microsoft-desperately-needs-to-become-more-acquisitive/
======
MrDunham
I worked for a company partnered with Microsoft for a while and it felt like
they're trying to deny the cloud, open source projects, cheap software,
applications, etc. etc.

For a tech company that was founded on innovation, they really haven't seemed
to produce much lately.

